# ScH Club in Reno?



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Anyone know of an active club in Reno? I found one, Blue Tahoe, but they seem to be out of business.

There's got to be someone training in the Reno area!

Thanks!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

No clubs  When I went looking I was told they all go down to Placer County (PCSC) to train. Unfortunately, Placer isn't accepting new members (nor did they email me back when I wanted an eval). So, we started training in Loomis with Weston Kester, who is the helper for PCSC. He does group classes and privates. And I am really happy with him. 

There is someone who is a helper in Reno, but I don't think he does group classes.

You can always PM me for more info!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

zetti said:


> Anyone know of an active club in Reno? I found one, Blue Tahoe, but they seem to be out of business.
> 
> There's got to be someone training in the Reno area!
> 
> Thanks!


I had a heck of a time just finding a regular trainer. I finally gave in and went with a purely positive clicker trainer.

Oh and forget about decent shopping around here either. 

and no shepherd rescues. I had to go to an all breed rescue. 

If you have more than three dogs plan on getting a permit.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> No clubs  When I went looking I was told they all go down to Placer County (PCSC) to train. Unfortunately, Placer isn't accepting new members (nor did they email me back when I wanted an eval). So, we started training in Loomis with Weston Kester, who is the helper for PCSC. He does group classes and privates. And I am really happy with him.
> 
> There is someone who is a helper in Reno, but I don't think he does group classes.
> 
> You can always PM me for more info!


Thanks for the info, discouraging though it may be. How far is Loomis from Reno?

I will definitely be sending you a pm if this transfer gets the final go. I appreciate the help.

Are you doing group or private classes with Weston?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Loomis is on 80, a little past Auburn from Reno. Weston has worked my young dog and a couple of his littermates. Real nice guy, if you make the drive you'll like him. The next closest option for you would probably be Pacific Coast in Dixon. They're very welcoming to new people. But, that's quite a drive from Reno.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Loomis is on 80, a little past Auburn from Reno. Weston has worked my young dog and a couple of his littermates. Real nice guy, if you make the drive you'll like him. The next closest option for you would probably be Pacific Coast in Dixon. They're very welcoming to new people. But, that's quite a drive from Reno.


I will check that out, too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Zetti,

Feel free to PM me. I work with the helper/trianer in Reno that MSpiker spoke of. He doesn't do group classes but he knows the Reno scene and might be a helpful source. There is a PSA club out there and I know they are active but they have not returned my email inquires from a while ago. I can probably find out their name and website again if that is of interest to you.

Best


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Loomis is on 80, a little past Auburn from Reno. Weston has worked my young dog and a couple of his littermates. Real nice guy, if you make the drive you'll like him. The next closest option for you would probably be Pacific Coast in Dixon. They're very welcoming to new people. But, that's quite a drive from Reno.


Agree about Weston. It is why I never looked into Karin's trainer because I got a recommendation for Weston first and I liked him too much to switch (plus I like the group class options). 

I do group classes mostly.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

zetti said:


> I will check that out, too. Thanks for the info!


Dixon is about an hour past Westons place. Just tell your husband you need to live in the Western portion of Reno, a little bit closer to the Schh options 

It takes me about an hour and a half to get to Westons. It is right off the freeway, which is nice.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't know if this will help but just saw it in the news this morning and remembered this thread. They may have resources...

K-9 police training company moves to Reno - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV


----------



## Iheartmule (Mar 26, 2020)

zetti said:


> Anyone know of an active club in Reno? I found one, Blue Tahoe, but they seem to be out of business.
> 
> There's got to be someone training in the Reno area!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, did you ever find anyone in Reno?


----------

